# .active-content-data folder



## kindelken (Feb 27, 2011)

What is this folder for? What file formats go in there?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

That is a hidden system folder. Don't touch it.


----------



## kindelken (Feb 27, 2011)

Ah, so. The Manual does not tell me that. Thanks!!


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Like the name implies, it's used by the active content apps (ie. games).


----------



## kindelken (Feb 27, 2011)

thank you; yes, the name implies that.


----------

